# No-Boil Mac and Cheese



## forty_caliber (Feb 16, 2013)

Made a batch of this up for DS tonight.  Mac and cheese is his FAVORITE and he really liked this version. 

INGREDIENTS
1/2	cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, divided
1/4	cup all-purpose flour
3	cups whole milk
3      cups water
1	teaspoon kosher salt plus more
1/2	teaspoon freshly ground black pepper plus more
1	pound elbow macaroni
2	cups shredded cheddar, divided
2	garlic cloves, chopped
1	cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)

INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat oven to 400°F. Melt 1/4 cup butter in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add flour; cook, whisking constantly, for 1 minute. Whisk in milk and 3 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook, whisking often, until a very thin, glossy sauce forms, about 10 minutes. Stir in 1 teaspoon salt and 1/2 teaspoon pepper. Remove sauce from heat.

Toss pasta and 1 1/2 cups cheese in a 13x9x2" or other shallow 3-quart baking dish. Pour sauce over (pasta should be submerged; do not stir) and cover with foil. Bake until pasta is almost tender, about 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, melt remaining 1/4 cup butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add garlic, panko, and toss to combine. Season with salt and pepper.

Remove foil from dish. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup cheese, then panko mixture. Bake until pasta is tender, edges are bubbling, and top is golden brown, about 10 minutes longer. Let sit 10 minutes before serving.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, this sounds great!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Copied thanks  I don't make mac 'n cheese often because of all the dishes lol! This is much easier and less messy!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a keeper, thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2013)

Just to verify, three cups of milk and three cups of water? Sounds like a great technique. DH loves mac 'n cheese, too.


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Just to verify, three cups of milk and three cups of water? Sounds like a great technique. DH loves mac 'n cheese, too.



Yes.  That's right.  A very thin Bechamel that transforms into a Mornay in the oven!

.40


----------



## jabbur (Feb 24, 2013)

I made this over the weekend.  I made a few modifications since I only had 2% milk and salted butter and regular breadcrumbs (not panko).  We liked it.  I think maybe next time I'm going to cut back the bread crumbs a bit and add grated Parmesan to the top for a little sharper flavor.  The garlic in the breadcrumbs is so subtle.  Thanks .40!


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 7, 2013)

*Updated*

Now with BACON!

INGREDIENTS
1/2	cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, divided
1/4	cup all-purpose flour
3	cups whole milk
3 cups water
1/2 pound crispy roasted bacon cut into bits, divided
1	teaspoon kosher salt plus more
1/2	teaspoon freshly ground black pepper plus more
1	pound elbow macaroni
2	cups shredded cheddar, divided
2	garlic cloves, chopped
1	cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)

INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat oven to 400°F. Melt 1/4 cup butter in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add flour; cook, whisking constantly, for 1 minute. Whisk in milk and 3 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook, whisking often, until a very thin, glossy sauce forms, about 10 minutes. Stir in 1 teaspoon salt and 1/2 teaspoon pepper. Remove sauce from heat.

Toss pasta, 1/2 of the bacon and 1 1/2 cups cheese in a 13x9x2" or other shallow 3-quart baking dish. Pour sauce over (pasta should be submerged; do not stir) and cover with foil. Bake until pasta is almost tender, about 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, melt remaining 1/4 cup butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add garlic, panko, remaining bacon, and toss to combine. Continue heating until panko takes on golden brown color.  Season with salt and pepper.

Remove foil from dish. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup cheese, then panko mixture. Bake until pasta is tender, edges are bubbling, and top is golden brown, about 10 minutes longer. Let sit 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolute Genius!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 7, 2013)

Purdy shure this deserves 4 sqweels.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 7, 2013)

I will have to try this!


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2013)

I have added this to my favorites. When I have time, I will put it in recipe form for my files. This is definitely a winner!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds great, .40, and I usually don't like mac 'n cheese!  Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2013)

This sounds great.  I love mac and cheese, but don't have it very often - it's a special treat.  Will try this!


----------

